# 2203 altima ghost windows



## bradmc (Nov 23, 2006)

I have noticed it once before. I came outside and both my front windows were rolled down. It was raining and when I was driving home earlier both the windows had been up. Then it happened again, this time it was raining very very hard and the interior was soaked. Both windows were rolled completely down mysteriously.


Does anybody know what may make the windows roll down after the car is parked and off. This is perhaps the strangest thing I have ever seen (or not have seen).


- Brad.


----------



## bradmc (Nov 23, 2006)

Nevermind. I figured out the mystery. It is a case of me falling asleep in my chair watching TV with the keyless entry remote in my pocket. I was fiddling with it and found that it also opens the windows. I must have pressed the button somehow while it was in my pocket. At least, i hope that is the problem.


----------



## Spddracer (Jan 31, 2003)

Actually there is a TSB on this for a corroded connection in the door. It will make the windows roll down


----------



## blitzboi (Apr 13, 2004)

I had this happen once on my 05 Altima 3.5SE as well. Was never sure if it was a case of me accidentally pressing the lock/unlock buttons on the fob accidentally, or something else. But since it never recurred, I didn't bother doing anything about it. Besides, I don't own the car anymore anyway, so it's the new owner's problem if it comes back.


----------



## eyesack (Feb 22, 2006)

weired! put infra-red cameras and motion detectors in your car, a sound recording device, and have a seance, maybe there's a dead person manifesting itself in ur doors! lol!


----------



## norm03s (Jan 21, 2007)

*HELP please, 2002 Altima Window problem*



Spddracer said:


> Actually there is a TSB on this for a corroded connection in the door. It will make the windows roll down



Do you have the TSB or know where this connection is?
This just tonight this has started happening after a rain.
The windows are up and I drive home I turn the car off and both windows roll down automatically by themselves.
I started the car back up, put the windows up and shut the car off, both front windows go down again. 
Not to funny as it's threating more rain tonight.


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

such an old post to revive...
Press and hold the unlock button on your keyfob for 3 seconds, windows roll down. put key in the door and turn and hold, windows roll up. If it does it at any other ime, take it to your dealer and have them check it out...


----------



## A_linton8 (Aug 30, 2007)

Mine did this also but i figured out why. Every time i would hit the auto button the roll them up, they would come back down about 5 inches. it took me a while to realize cause i was always used to them going up them selves.


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

A_linton8 said:


> Mine did this also but i figured out why. Every time i would hit the auto button the roll them up, they would come back down about 5 inches. it took me a while to realize cause i was always used to them going up them selves.



If they come back down, it's because the window felt resistance. I.E...Click the auto up, then put your arm in the window. It'll go up until it hits your arm, the motor will feel the pressure before it reaches the top, and will come back down several inches. It's a safety feature that Nissan put on the windows. I tried it in the Z after I got it...Needless to say, Nissan forgot to add that feature to the 06 350Z...


----------

